# Movie Quote Thread/Game



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Heres the deal, throw your best movie quotes down here. If you think your good, guess on the movie or provide your own quote for people to guess on!

"One LiterCola. Do we sell LiterCola?"


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

super troopers.

litre is french for give me some cola before I break loose f*cking lips!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

first of all dude you dont have a ex, second it's a f'ing show dog with f'n papers, you can't board it it gets upset, f'n dog has f'n papers OVER THE LINE!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

"This is not nam Smokey, there are rules!" ~ Big Lebowski

"How does he know I have gas?" 
"These guys are good!"


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

dumb and dumber









"it's ok lloyd, I was wearing this bulletproof vest" -harry

"but what if they shot you in the face harry?" -lloyd

"yeah, what if they shot me in the face?!" -harry

"that's a risk we were willing to take" -the cop


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

super troopers = best movie ever


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

"Farva just order a large."

"I dont want a large, I want a god damn liter of cola!"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

"Sorry about the delousing process"
"Its powdered sugar"
"Yeah well the lice hate powdered sugar"
"Its delicious"


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I'll take 6 shlits..eses, eh f*ck it whatever's free


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

"So, this Joe, is he cool?"
"My m**********r is so cool that when he sleeps, sheep count _him_."


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

"If I wanted a joke I would follow you into the john and watch you take a leak, now are you going to help me or stand there like a slab or meat with mittens?"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes and Juda, what are they from!?!?!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Innes and Juda, what are they from!?!?!


 lol your ment to guess









I have no idea about Judazzz though, perhaps the young and the restless knowing him


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

"oookkk.....so who wants a mustache ride??" Ramithorn, Super Troopers.

"Hey f*ck-ass throw a couple o beers our way."-Boondock Saints

"Looks great, so when can we have the actual thing??"
"Wot you mean te actual thing?! This is it."
"No it's not I asked for 18 FEET TALL!!"
"But look you wrote 18 inches on napkin"
"Oh f*ck...."

"ONE OF THE LITT'L PEOPLE KNOCKED OVER STONEHENGE!!"

This is Spinal Tap


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> "So, this Joe, is he cool?"
> "My m**********r is so cool that when he sleeps, sheep count _him_."


 It's from the movie "Heist".


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

"i dont give a f*ck about u, i dont give a f*ck about still, and i dont give a f*ck about rahim,i dont give a f*ck about myself"


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > "So, this Joe, is he cool?"
> ...


 cute as a chinese baby..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> "i dont give a f*ck about u, i dont give a f*ck about still, and i dont give a f*ck about rahim,i dont give a f*ck about myself"


 ummmmmmm....JUICE?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

"It's Swahili for Doggy-style"
"That's a beautiful name."

"You want some cheesburgers??"
"No"
"Man I'll suck your dickkk"
"Man get the f*ck out-wait what?! Come here"


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> "It's Swahili for Doggy-style"
> "That's a beautiful name."
> 
> "You want some cheesburgers??"
> ...


 Don't be a menace to south central while drinking you juice in the hood


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

"Somebody's shoved a red-hot poker up our ass, and I want to know whose name is on the handle! "
"Okay, first things fuckin' last!"
"All right ramblers, let's get rambling!"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damn Honda got it

ok how about this

"Los Locos kick your ass. Los Locs hit your face Los Locos kick your balls into OU-TER space!!"


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

short circuit 2

Where you gonna stick a tree that big
bend over and ill show you


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > "It's Swahili for Doggy-style"
> ...


 That movie was too funny.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > "i dont give a f*ck about u, i dont give a f*ck about still, and i dont give a f*ck about rahim,i dont give a f*ck about myself"
> ...


 hell yeah!!!!!!

"theyre gonna send me to federal ass pounding prison"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

OFFICE SPACE!!!!!!!

WOOT WOOT!!!

that's my dad's favorite movie


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

From arguably the best film ever made
"Were gonna need more than 5 minutes Ned!"
and
"How long have you Texican's been mounted on sheep?'
later
Eric :rasp:


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> short circuit 2
> 
> Where you gonna stick a tree that big
> bend over and ill show you


 x-mas vacation that movie rocks









"this is no longer a vacation its a quest im on a quest to have fun and your on a quest to have fun and were all going to have so much fun your going to need plastic surgry to remove the fuckin smiles from are faces your going to be singing zipity doda out of you ass holes im on a quest to see a moose praise marty moose ----dont touch"


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

"She's so fine, I wanted to suck her daddy's dick."


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Drew said:


> "Somebody's shoved a red-hot poker up our ass, and I want to know whose name is on the handle! "
> "Okay, first things fuckin' last!"
> "All right ramblers, let's get rambling!"


 w00t, reservoir dogs







Mr. Pink is the man


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

Next time you f*ck up in a fire fight , I goddamn guarantee you a trip out of the bush, in a body bag.....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > "It's Swahili for Doggy-style"
> ...










menace to society


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

"YOU TOLD HARPO TO BEAT ME"


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

mdemers883 said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > "Somebody's shoved a red-hot poker up our ass, and I want to know whose name is on the handle! "
> ...


 Indeed.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

"Yeah we killed everyone"
"And we're gay"
"Wait what you mean *WE'RE* gay?"
"What about that time in San Francisco when we went shopping? And then back in the hotel roo-"
"Man YOU sucked MY dick"


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

mechanic said:


> From arguably the best film ever made
> "Were gonna need more than 5 minutes Ned!"
> and
> "How long have you Texican's been mounted on sheep?'
> ...


 3 Amigos? sounds like something from it but its been so long since ive seen it.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

'Sir can I trouble you for a glass of warm milk? it helps me sleep." You can trouble me for a warm glass of shut-the-hell-up"


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

"YOU KNOW YOU DONE FUCKED UP RIGHT?"


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> "YOU KNOW YOU DONE FUCKED UP RIGHT?"


 Menace II Society


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

sundrop said:


> Next time you f*ck up in a fire fight , I goddamn guarantee you a trip out of the bush, in a body bag.....


 Platoon.

I got one. I love this one!









*" I think you're all fucked in the head!, we're ten hours from the fuckin' fun park and you wanna bail out..."*


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

akio525 said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > "YOU KNOW YOU DONE FUCKED UP RIGHT?"
> ...


 HELL YEAH!!!!!

"KARATE MAN HURT ON THE INSIDE"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

"I think we need a bigger boat"


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

"When I say whos the Master you say ...... Sho'nuff. Whos the Master!?"


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

akio525 said:


> "When I say whos the Master you say ...... Sho'nuff. Whos the Master!?"


 THE LAST DRAGON

BRUCE LEROY LOL


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > "When I say whos the Master you say ...... Sho'nuff. Whos the Master!?"
> ...


 Yup..







hey thoroughbred was your last quote from Im gonna git you sucka ?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

akio525 said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > akio525 said:
> ...


 NOPE BUT FUNNY BLACK GUY DID SAY IT LOL


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

> "I think we need a bigger boat"
> 
> Jaws


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

"I WANNA SHOOT U SO BAD MY DICK IS HARD"


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> "I WANNA SHOOT U SO BAD MY DICK IS HARD"


 Lol...I know this one but its not coming to me right now ..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

hungryboi said:


> > "I think we need a bigger boat"
> >
> > Jaws
> 
> ...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

"My Mama says that alligators are ornery because they got all them teeth and no toothbrush."


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Waterboy


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

"I eat pieces of sh*t like you for breakfast." "You eat pieces of sh*t for breakfast?"


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Waterboy


 yup









Next one: "Only 2 things come from Texas. Steers and Queers and you sure in the hell don't look like no steer."


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> mechanic said:
> 
> 
> > From arguably the best film ever made
> ...


 Nope.
It's a tad older than that!
E


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> "I WANNA SHOOT U SO BAD MY DICK IS HARD"










Ice-T from "New Jack City"









mark


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

how bout "when I turn my hat around, it's like I'm a completely different person...it's like a switch" hehehe, if you say that sentence like you have mild retardation then you might remember who said it









Mark


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > "I WANNA SHOOT U SO BAD MY DICK IS HARD"
> ...


 HELL YEAH!!!!

"HEY MAN SEE MY RIMS AINT THEY JICE THEY 20'S"
"NAW MAN THEY NICE BUT THEY AINT 20'S"
"OK THEY NOT 20'S BUT I KEEP THEM CLEAN THOUGH"


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> mdemers883 said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...










Next Friday


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

or yet another old movie "I'm Dolla Bill!"
-hint, Bernie Mack plays the character









Mark


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> how bout "when I turn my hat around, it's like I'm a completely different person...it's like a switch" hehehe, if you say that sentence like you have mild retardation then you might remember who said it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Over the Top with Stallone?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

akio525 said:


> mdemers883 said:
> 
> 
> > how bout "when I turn my hat around, it's like I'm a completely different person...it's like a switch" hehehe, if you say that sentence like you have mild retardation then you might remember who said it
> ...










yes


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

KORY that was full metal jacket...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> "I eat pieces of sh*t like you for breakfast." "You eat pieces of sh*t for breakfast?"


Billy Madison!!!!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> > "I eat pieces of sh*t like you for breakfast." "You eat pieces of sh*t for breakfast?"
> 
> 
> Billy Madison!!!!


 thats happy gilmore


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

"goblin king goblin king where ever they may be take this child of mine far away from me"








this is a good one

hint: its an 80's movie


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hint2:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hint3:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Death in # said:


> hint3:


Thats from Labyrinth ( I think thats the title ). With david bowie as the villin its one weird ass movie.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

dr7leaf said:


> KORY that was full metal jacket...


 Yup


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Kory said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > hint3:
> ...










thats right


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

"tower, this is ghostrider requesting fly-by"

"negative ghosttider the pattern is full"


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

> "tower, this is ghostrider requesting fly-by"
> 
> "negative ghosttider the pattern is full"


Top Gun

Here ya go Xenon!
"The snosberries taste like snosberries"

"I did not see that coming! Never sh*t a shitter."

some more
"You are one ugly m**********r" - also helps if you say it somewhat retarded

"Fell off the jetway again"
"You know, it's true what they say, old people although slow and dangerous behind the wheel, can still serve a purpose. Don't you go dieing on me now!"
"We got no food, we got no jobs, our pets HEADS ARE FALLING OFF!"


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

largemouth said:


> Here ya go Xenon!
> "The snosberries taste like snosberries"
> 
> "I did not see that coming! Never sh*t a shitter."
> ...


 Super Troopers

Dumb & Dumber


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

"You are one ugly m**********r" Arnold in Predator?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ezikiel 25:17

enough said..


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> ezikiel 25:17
> 
> enough said..


 "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides..."

Jules


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

"Yo Fletcher , hows it hangin?"
"short, shriveled, and always to the left"

"you got to be a stupid mother f*cker to get fired on your day off"


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

akio525 said:


> "Yo Fletcher , hows it hangin?"
> "short, shriveled, and always to the left"
> 
> "you got to be a stupid mother f*cker to get fired on your day off"


 Friday...

Here's one...

"You're so f*cking money and u don't even know it"


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

"Rememba, Whereeva you go there you are"

HINT: mel gibson, 1/2 shoulder pad


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

".....We got taken down to the station that night.....apparently being black on a Friday Night is a misdemeanor now."

"Is this a foot long??"
"And then some."


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

For Karen,

"...Pain heals, chicks dig scars, glory last forever."


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hehe I'm reviving this bitch.

"sh*t! Here's a cellphone, set it to vibrate and finish yourself off!"


----------

